# Does Anyone Have That Casio Watch With Altimeter, Thermometer, and Barometer



## SPECIALIST (Sep 9, 2001)

I was looking at one of those Casio watches with everything on it? IT looks pretty cool, but does anyone know how well it works?


----------



## vcal (Sep 9, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by SPECIALIST:
*I was looking at one of those Casio watches with everything on it? IT looks pretty cool, but does anyone know how well it works?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Do you mean the straight digital, or the digital/analog combo? (I've got 2 of the PRT 50 combos) that have everything. Baro-graph recording displays, temperature recording, altitude, auto backlight,-you name it..




They were way over $200. when first available.

p.s. before you buy one, let me know exactly what you had in mind, and I can probably save you a lot of $ on one.. 

Best Regards,
Doug


----------



## Daniel Abranko (Sep 11, 2001)

I had that watch... I remember it being pretty accurate, except for the thermo, which keeps getting offset by body temp...

-dan


----------



## Wingerr (Mar 17, 2002)

A bit late, but...

I bought the Casio Triple Sensor watch, the first one that came out, and unless they've changed it substantially, I wouldn't recommend it, mainly because the plastic they used for the case is very brittle, and one of the posts that hold the wrist pins just fractured. For some reason, they used a very different material than the one they use in their G-Shock, which is just about invulnerable. This cheap plastic is the same used in their databank watches, and I've had one of those just disintegrate on me-

Other than that though, it works well for the altimeter and magnetic bearing compass functions. The thermometer is pretty much useless unless you take it off and let it sit away from your wrist for a while, because it picks up your body heat while you wear it.


----------



## Empath (Mar 17, 2002)

I have the Casio WaveCeptor watch. Every night at 1:00AM it tunes in WWV's atomic clock transmission and sets itself. I've got three differenct atomic clock watches. The Casio has the physical features I prefer, but misses the transmission most often. Fortunately, even if it goes a couple of nights without resetting, it seems to be accurate enough that it stays on the second.


----------



## Darell (Mar 17, 2002)

Wow, this is one of those threads that fell victim to 9/11/01, I see. And now it is back and kicking.

I love atomic-clock-set clocks, and have several of them. I hope this technology finds its way into all timed devices soon. Never had the technology in a watch though. I'd like to learn more about that Casio line. From what I see online, it looks like a slick product. And Doug - what's your angle on the money-saving bit?


----------



## Empath (Mar 18, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*I love atomic-clock-set clocks, and have several of them. I hope this technology finds its way into all timed devices soon. Never had the technology in a watch though. I'd like to learn more about that Casio line. From what I see online, it looks like a slick product. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I enjoy the Casio watch, but being the resin type case, you can't consider it as a forever type watch. A couple of sites you might be interested in is one with a guy that does with atomic clocks what Craig does with flashlights.
Atomic Clock Reviews
You might also find this site interesting.
Atomic Clocks and Watches


----------



## Plinko (Mar 23, 2002)

Just before Christmas I looked at all the Alti/Baro/Thermometer watches that were being offered by Casio, Nike AGC, and Suunto. After extensive research and comparisons, I ended up purchasing a Suunto Observer in Titanium. As for the functionality, it's amazing! Even has a digital compass built in. I'm particular about looks in addition to functionality (I know, picky picky), and the Observer really fit the bill...but all the other Suunto watches are bigger and odd looking. A little more money than the Casio's, but you definitly get a whole lot more.

Cheers!


----------



## geepondy (Apr 5, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*
I love atomic-clock-set clocks, and have several of them. I hope this technology finds its way into all timed devices soon. Never had the technology in a watch though. I'd like to learn more about that Casio line. From what I see online, it looks like a slick product. And Doug - what's your angle on the money-saving bit?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I love the atomic clocks as well. Living here in the Northeast, quite a ways away from the Colorado transmission site, I find they do have a hard time setting themselves but do so eventually. For this reason, I'm not sure how an atomic watch would do in this area. I have a Radio Shack atomic clock with an external antenna that is much more easily set them my other clocks with internal antennas.


----------



## Wingerr (Apr 5, 2002)

The pager watch I just got actually works better than the atomic set watches, because it picks up on the pager signals, which cover my area with no problem. It picks up the month, day, year, the location and time zone where you currently are, and adjusts automatically for DST. I believe the time transmission is based on the GPS sat reference, so it's very accurate-

The Indiglo isn't very impressive though-


----------



## Darell (Apr 5, 2002)

Wow. Thanks for the great links and ideas everybody. I'm thinking of a really great Xmas present for myself this year!


----------



## PJD (Apr 13, 2002)

I don't have the Casio watch that has everything, but I do have the Casio Forester model FTS-100 with altimeter and barometer. I've had it for over a year now, and it has remained incredibly accurate. It has a resin case and band, but has remained in very good shape in spite of being stepped on, dropped, and banged on things. I "calibrated" the barometer the day I got it, and haven't had to reset it once. I opted not to get the triple sensor, because I prefer analog compasses, and the thermometers are affected too much by radiant body heat to be accurate, without taking the watch off for about 10 to 15 minutes. Suunto has very nice, incredibly accurate watches also...but if you want more "bang for the buck", Casio watches are hard to beat, and their accuracy rivals or exceeds any watch out there, regardless of the price.

PJD


----------

